

Top YUI training videos for new developers - liqud
http://www.wappworks.com/2012/02/24/top-yui-training-videos-for-new-developers/

======
dalke
You know, it's annoying to see people that post in order to promote their own
web site. Rather, since "wappworks" all you've ever commented on, I assume
you're connected with it somehow.

